# احذروا الماء الساخن في الشتاء...........؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*عندما يدخل الشتاء ويشتد البرد، كلنا نحب الدش الحار للشعور بالدفئ 

ولكن الكثير منا يجهل خطورة الدش الحار خاصة عندما يأخذ اكثر من خمس دقائق 

خلال هذه الفترة التي نقضيها تحت الدش الحار أجسامنا تٌستنفذ طاقتها وقواها 

والمصيبة إذا كنا نستحم في ا لصباح الباكر قبل الذهاب إلى العمل 


والكثير من الاطباء ينصحون مرضاهم بضرورة اخذ دش من الماء البارد السريع بعد الدش الدافئ لأن الجسم لن يخسر من طاقته الداخلية الكثير 

ولأن الماء البارد أيضا له دور كبير جدا جدا في زيادة مناعة الجسم ومقاومة الأمراض,, 

لذا نرى الكثيرين من كبار السن الأصحاء في بلد "الصين" مثلاً
يستحمون بشكل جماعي في بحيرات باردة وبعضها تصل إلى درجة التجمد 

وبفعلهم هذا الذي يظن البعض منا انه ضرب من الجنون يزيدون من مناعة أجسادهم ويحسنون من أداء أعضاء الجسم الداخلية.. 

أيضا بالرغم من انك قد تشعر بالخوف عند الاستحمام بالماء البارد إلا انك عند نهاية الدش البارد وتجفيف جسدك بالمنشفة سوف تشعر بارتياح وهدوء أعصاب ونشاط وحيوية 

ويرجع السبب في انك قد نشطت جسدك بماء بارد فقط وبدون أي منشطات صناعية أو "مشروبات الطاقة المنعشة " اقصد المدمرة 0​*


----------



## vetaa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا نهار غامق*
*طيب كده مش هناخد برد ولا ايه*

*وبعدين صعب مين فينا هتحمل ده*
*ده لو ام مش هيهون عليها تدى شاور لابنها بارد*
*مشكله الحقيقه*

*بس اقولك العلم نور برضه*
*وفداكى ناخد برد ونسمع كلامك*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> أيضا بالرغم من انك قد تشعر بالخوف عند الاستحمام بالماء البارد إلا انك عند نهاية الدش البارد وتجفيف جسدك بالمنشفة سوف تشعر بارتياح وهدوء أعصاب ونشاط وحيوية




معلومة صحيحة اخت دونا
انا بنفذها كل يوم بعد الرياضة الصباحية
حتى لو بالشتاء
مشكورة
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومه راااااااااااائعه يا دونا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*



			ولكن الكثير منا يجهل خطورة الدش الحار خاصة عندما يأخذ اكثر من خمس دقائق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوى دنا ببات جوة ههههههههه




			ولأن الماء البارد أيضا له دور كبير جدا جدا في زيادة مناعة الجسم ومقاومة الأمراض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يس وبيشيل البكتريا من الجسم




			أيضا بالرغم من انك قد تشعر بالخوف عند الاستحمام بالماء البارد إلا انك عند نهاية الدش البارد وتجفيف جسدك بالمنشفة سوف تشعر بارتياح وهدوء أعصاب ونشاط وحيوية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه مزايا كتير بس فى الصيف بس اقدر اعمله لكن فى الشتى موعدكيش بس هحاول*
*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

طاب لو عيينا يا دون 

وبعدين صعبة جدا جدا في الشتاااااء

بحس اني هاطش هههههههههههههه

لاني بيبقى الجسم سخن و ينزل تحت مية من الحنفية على طول في الشتاء يعني ساااااقعة

ربنا يستر انا هاجرب بس لو مقدرتش هاقلب على الحنفية الحمرا وخلاص 

ميرسي يا دون دون


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ينهار ملون
ساور فى الشتاء بماء بارد
دا انا اموت
اساسا لما بكون فى الصيف باخد الشاور بماء ساخن
تقوليلى فى الشتاء
ياستى سبيها على ربنا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومه جديده عليا بس بتبقا صعبه فى الشتا​


----------



## jamil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه وصحيه للجميع انا شخصيا بعد الاستحمام بالماء الحار استحم بالماء البار فهو فعلا يجدد النشاط ويعيد الجسم الى حيويته .شكراا للمعلومات وليبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي علي المعلومات الجميلة 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى
علي تعبك


----------



## jamil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات صحيه ومفيده للكل جربها فقط وانت تعرف


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> vetaa قال:
> 
> 
> > *يا نهار غامق*
> ...


*بصى انا اعرف انه صحى جداا اللى ياخد شاور حتى لو دافى فى الاخر يعرض جسمه لميه تكون فاتره اوساقعه شويه وبعد الشر عليكوا كلكوا من البرد هبقى انا وانتواا هههههههههه
نورتى ياقمرررررى بمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومة صحيحة اخت دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليمووو على مشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومه راااااااااااائعه يا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كوكو مان .. نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*هههههههههه بعد كده هما 5 دقاااااايق بس يا جيجى 
نورررررتى يا قمررر ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > طاب لو عيينا يا دون
> ...


*شطوووووره يا فراشتى وبتسمعى الكلام هههههههه
نورررررتى يا قمرررر ميرررسى على  المشاركه الجميله وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> بنت الفادى قال:
> 
> 
> > ينهار ملون
> ...


 *هههههههههه بس جرررررربى يا بنت الفادى وخليكى رياضيه
ميرررسى على مشاركتك  وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومه جديده عليا بس بتبقا صعبه فى الشتا​


*مع التعود مش هتبقى صعبه صدقينى
ميرررسى على المشاركه وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> jamil قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات قيمه وصحيه للجميع انا شخصيا بعد الاستحمام بالماء الحار استحم بالماء البار فهو فعلا يجدد النشاط ويعيد الجسم الى حيويته .شكراا للمعلومات وليبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح


*مظبوووووط كلامك طبعاا .. ميرررسى على مرورك ومشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> لوقا عادل قال:
> 
> 
> > مرسي علي المعلومات الجميلة
> ...


*ميرررسى يا لوقا على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> jamil قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات صحيه ومفيده للكل جربها فقط وانت تعرف


*شكرا لمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

انتى بتهزرى صح دنا لو دخلت الجيش معملهاش اصلا ولا فى الصيف بعملها اعملها فى الشتا ليييييييييييه يا دون عاوزة تخلصى من الناس اللى فالمنتدى باى طريقة تانى مش دى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > انتى بتهزرى صح دنا لو دخلت الجيش معملهاش اصلا ولا فى الصيف بعملها اعملها فى الشتا ليييييييييييه يا دون عاوزة تخلصى من الناس اللى فالمنتدى باى طريقة تانى مش دى ​


*شرررررررررررررررررررررررريرررررررررررره يا مرنون :smil8:
اقولك انتى بقى خدى الشاور بميه مغليه واقعدى ساعه مش 5 دقايق وابقى قوليلنا النتيجه ايه :t30:​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *شرررررررررررررررررررررررريرررررررررررره يا مرنون :smil8:​*
> 
> *اقولك انتى بقى خدى الشاور بميه مغليه واقعدى ساعه مش 5 دقايق وابقى قوليلنا النتيجه ايه :t30:*​


 
عاوزة تموتينى مية مغليه يه انا قلت انك عاوزة تخلصى منهم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا مش منهم هما
من حد تانى 
شررررررررررريررررررر هههههههه​*


----------



## jamil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

المعلومات المدونه فى هذه المشاركه فهى صحيه ومفيده لجسم الانسان بتنشط الدوره الدمويه وبقيه اعضاء الجسم شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

jamil قال:


> المعلومات المدونه فى هذه المشاركه فهى صحيه ومفيده لجسم الانسان بتنشط الدوره الدمويه وبقيه اعضاء الجسم شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمه


طب جربو انتو بقى وهنا وشفى


----------



## jamil (18 نوفمبر 2008)

عموما انا مجرب هذه المعلومه قبل ان تطرح فى المنتدى وشكرا  دونا


----------



## emy (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_هى معلومه صح_
_بس صعبه اوى يا دونا_​


----------



## jamil (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكره رائعه والعمل بها بديع جداا جربوها


----------



## Scofield (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*
الاستحمام بالميا الساقعة برده مفيدة للدايت لان الجسم بيحرق دهون علشان يعدل حرارة الجسم
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

Scofield قال:


> *الاستحمام بالميا الساقعة برده مفيدة للدايت لان الجسم بيحرق دهون علشان يعدل حرارة الجسم*


حلوة المعلومة دي يا ريمو اول مرة اعرفها

ميرسي كتييييييييييييييييييييير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> jamil قال:
> 
> 
> > المعلومات المدونه فى هذه المشاركه فهى صحيه ومفيده لجسم الانسان بتنشط الدوره الدمويه وبقيه اعضاء الجسم شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمه


*وشكرا ليك على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > طب جربو انتو بقى وهنا وشفى


*يا باى عليكى عاوزه تطفشى الزباين وخلاص :smil8:
ههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> jamil قال:
> 
> 
> > عموما انا مجرب هذه المعلومه قبل ان تطرح فى المنتدى وشكرا  دونا


*غالبا فى ناس هتتكبس من المشاركه دى هههههه
نورت الموضوع بمرورك مره تانيه وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> emy قال:
> 
> 
> > _هى معلومه صح_
> > _بس صعبه اوى يا دونا_​


*أهو تحاولى يا أيمى والمسأله مسألة تعود
نورتى يا قمرررر وربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> jamil قال:
> 
> 
> > الفكره رائعه والعمل بها بديع جداا جربوها


*ميررسى على متابعتك للموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> scofield قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*مظبوووووووط كلامك يا مستر ريمووو
نورت الموضوع يا فندم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > حلوة المعلومة دي يا ريمو اول مرة اعرفها
> ...


*هو ريموو برضه هيقول حاجه غلط ههههههه​*


----------



## jamil (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل من يعمل بنصيحه دونا يلاحظ فرق كبير والمعلومه جيده


----------



## سامح إمام (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة يادونا كلامك صح لكن المشكلة ان المية الباردة بتتعبنى لكن ممكن استحمى بالمية الفاترة اقدر اتحملها


----------



## sara A (7 ديسمبر 2008)

دونا طيب واللى عندهم حساسية فى الأنف ياخدوا يدش بارد أزاى أنا أموت بعدها بساعتين
عموما شكرا ليكى على المعلومه


----------



## jamil (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخت ساره جربى الماء البارد فى السباحه بعد ان تستحمي بالماء الحار اولا ولن تبقى اى حساسيه لديك جربي ولن تموتي العمر الطويل لك يا رب


----------



## maria123 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عل المعلومات بس صعبة


----------



## dark_angel (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*صعب اوى ان الواحد ياخد دش بالماء البارد و خاصة فى الشتاء و انا اكتر واحد الموضوع بالنسبة لى صعب لانى سواء فى الصيف او الشتاء اخذ دش ماء ساخن*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

jamil قال:


> كل من يعمل بنصيحه دونا يلاحظ فرق كبير والمعلومه جيده



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل والمشجع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

سامح إمام قال:


> بصراحة يادونا كلامك صح لكن المشكلة ان المية الباردة بتتعبنى لكن ممكن استحمى بالمية الفاترة اقدر اتحملها



*ميررسى على مشاركتك يا سامح وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

sara a قال:


> دونا طيب واللى عندهم حساسية فى الأنف ياخدوا يدش بارد أزاى أنا أموت بعدها بساعتين
> عموما شكرا ليكى على المعلومه



*لا يفضل استشارة طبيب فى الحاله دى يا ساره
وميرسى على مشاركتك معانا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

jamil قال:


> الاخت ساره جربى الماء البارد فى السباحه بعد ان تستحمي بالماء الحار اولا ولن تبقى اى حساسيه لديك جربي ولن تموتي العمر الطويل لك يا رب



*انا نصحتها باستشارة طبيب للحرص
شكرا على متابعتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا عل المعلومات بس صعبة



*هى حكاية تعود بس
ميررسى يا ماريا على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *صعب اوى ان الواحد ياخد دش بالماء البارد و خاصة فى الشتاء و انا اكتر واحد الموضوع بالنسبة لى صعب لانى سواء فى الصيف او الشتاء اخذ دش ماء ساخن*​



*جررررب بس أوعى تدعى عليا هههههههههه
ميرسى لمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا دونا على المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## jamil (6 يناير 2009)

المعلومه رائعه والعمل بها اروع


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى اكتير على ها المعلوم *
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## jamil (9 يناير 2009)

الماء البارد ينعش الجسم فى حاله الاستحمام به هذه معلومه راقيه والتطبيق بها اروع جربها ولا تخف كما افعل انا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا يا دونا على المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​



*ميررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

jamil قال:


> المعلومه رائعه والعمل بها اروع



*ميررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى اكتير على ها المعلوم *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> **​



*ميررسى يا  جوجو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

jamil قال:


> الماء البارد ينعش الجسم فى حاله الاستحمام به هذه معلومه راقيه والتطبيق بها اروع جربها ولا تخف كما افعل انا



*ميررسى على متابعتك  وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## jamil (11 يناير 2009)

كل الشكر لك دونا وربنا يباركك على الملاطفه الرائعه من قبلك .... معلومه بسيطه انا لحد اليوم الحالى استحم بماء دافى ومن ثم بالماء البارد منذ قدوم فصل الشتاء ولحد الان


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2009)

jamil قال:


> كل الشكر لك دونا وربنا يباركك على الملاطفه الرائعه من قبلك .... معلومه بسيطه انا لحد اليوم الحالى استحم بماء دافى ومن ثم بالماء البارد منذ قدوم فصل الشتاء ولحد الان



*شكرا على متابعتك للموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

_



أيضا بالرغم من انك قد تشعر بالخوف عند الاستحمام بالماء البارد إلا انك عند نهاية الدش البارد وتجفيف جسدك بالمنشفة سوف تشعر بارتياح وهدوء أعصاب ونشاط وحيوية​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير ليكى يا دونا
بجد انا كنت فعلاا اجهل ده
على العلم انى صيف شتا مش باخد دش غير بماء بارد وده علشان باخد دش دايما قبل ما انزل ومش ينفع يكون سخن نهائى
بجد هستمر على ده
مشكوووووره كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> ميرسى كتييير ليكى يا دونا
> بجد انا كنت فعلاا اجهل ده
> على العلم انى صيف شتا مش باخد دش غير بماء بارد وده علشان باخد دش دايما قبل ما انزل ومش ينفع يكون سخن نهائى
> ...



*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك يا تونى
ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## jamil (15 يناير 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر لك ولشخصك ايتها السيده /الانسه لكم لانكم تطلقون مواضيع رائعه ومفيده الى الاخوات والاخوان المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى ليستفيدو منها فى كل الاوقات فليبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2009)

jamil قال:


> الشكر كل الشكر لك ولشخصك ايتها السيده /الانسه لكم لانكم تطلقون مواضيع رائعه ومفيده الى الاخوات والاخوان المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى ليستفيدو منها فى كل الاوقات فليبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح


*
شكرا لمتابعتك وتشجيعك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## assyrian girl (18 يناير 2009)

no way i cant do that hheheheheheheh i love hot water more than the cold water even in summer hehehhe i use hot water lol but thx alot for you topic


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

assyrian girl قال:


> no way i cant do that hheheheheheheh i love hot water more than the cold water even in summer hehehhe i use hot water lol but thx alot for you topic



*يعنى مش ناويه تجربى هههههه
 ميررررسى يا قمر على مشاركتك وبجد وحشتينا 
  ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Ferrari (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع 

هو فعلاً الموضوع دة مظبوط بس فى الشرق وبالزات فى مصر

قليل اللى بيعمله مع انه صحى فعلاً

تسلم ايديك يا دونا والرب يعوضك

​


----------



## رحيق (19 يناير 2009)

معلومه رئعه.....................الماء البارد  

ياه صعبه كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثير  


الماء البارد  الجوو بارد اصلان  شو بدو يصير فينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع
> 
> هو فعلاً الموضوع دة مظبوط بس فى الشرق وبالزات فى مصر
> 
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا فيرارى
ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2009)

رحيق قال:


> معلومه رئعه.....................الماء البارد
> 
> ياه صعبه كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثير
> 
> ...



*طالما ده شىء صحى نجربه ومش هنخسر حاجه
ميرسى على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​*


----------

